# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  New Katana

## Hans G.

Hello

I´m searching for a new Katana. I´d use it for Tameshigiri, so it should be sharp and durable(cuttently just on mats, but could change to bamboo in a while).
I would spend about 1000 on it.

It would be great if you could recommend me something.

Hans

----------


## Jeffrey Ching

With a budget of 1000 (USD / EUR) a lot is possible and most brands can offer a very good performing sword. Personally I'd stay away from Thaitsuki, Musashi, Cheness, SBG and other 'lower quality' production brands. Poor balance and not suitable for serious training. 

The more serious brands are Hanwei, Hanwei/bugei, Dynasty Forge, RDS/Kaneie and MAS. Have a look in the board to see what different users' experiences are.

Every sword in that range will offer excellent performance on tatami. The balance, overall geometry and koshirae is very personal but luckily that is also where most brands take a different direction.

----------


## Lovebell Forrest

Fast & light, and unforgiving

Bugei Dragonfly

Heavier & forgiving

Bugei Shobu Zukuri

----------


## Alex Carranza

I would recommend the Hanwei Bushido (Daisho set) or the Bugei Lion Dog.

----------

